# Larger bottle for diy c02



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Although I see a lot of people using multiple 2L bottles in their setup but I didn't want the hassle of dealing with multiple bottles so I decided to opt for a single 6L. Would a single 6L produce the same amount of c02 compared to ~ 3 2L bottles. Also i read somewhere larger the bottle, longer the mixture lasts, has anyone tried using a larger bottle?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You will produce more co2, but it won't be as consistent as using two bottles. With two bottles, you can stagger them to ensure co2 is being supplied all the time. With just one, when it peters out you will run out of co2.

Yeast based co2 is inconsistent to begin with, which is why using more than one bottle works much better.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I used a 4l water jug with my tank in calgary. It works, jsut the ratio of sugar and yeast is different. - theres a finicky ratio where a good mix will last weeks, and a bad mix might last days or even hours.


----------

